# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural-Huancavelica // Agrobanco, Sierra Exportadora, Universidad Esan

## almendrac

Link: http://www.agroesan.edu.pe/index.php...=65&Itemid=427 
INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTASTemas similares: Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural-Amazonas // Agrobanco, Sierra Exportadora, Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN) DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN DIPLOMADO EN GERENCIA Y DESARROLLO RURAL - AYACUCHO TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO. Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Agrobanco y la Universidad ESAN lanzan Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural

----------

